# QUAD Desktop E-Cig Charger



## AtomicFruit (17/9/14)

Getting really tired having 4 wall adapters and 4 usb chargers. An upgrade is in order!

Im thinking of building a quad charging station for my PVs.
The thing is, I have the skills, the tools, the 3d printer, etc.

It would motivate me alot if someone else wanted one as well, I hate building things for just myself!
Share and Enjoy!

Anyone keen on a crowd funded micro manufacture endeavor?

G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (17/9/14)

could you expand on the idea? is this a custom 4-port usb hub or a station you would plug into the wall?


----------



## Raslin (17/9/14)

My son inlaw is building me one. Will post pics when I get it on the weekend.


----------



## Raslin (17/9/14)

tell us more about the 3D printer


----------



## AtomicFruit (17/9/14)

RATZ said:


> could you expand on the idea? is this a custom 4-port usb hub or a station you would plug into the wall?


 
Im not looking to reinvent the wheel here. Dont get me wrong, circuit design, etching pcbs and reflowing smt chips is fun, but im looking for a quick solution.

I was thinking 4x USB cig chargers all paralleled up and run off a 2A 5V dc supply.
Then print a housing for the usb chargers. 

I drew something, please forgive its roughness, but just a proof of concept. Its late too 
Please find attached drawing...

G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AtomicFruit (17/9/14)

Raslin said:


> tell us more about the 3D printer


 
Right at the moment im printing a VAPE Station 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:80092

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

AtomicFruit said:


> Im not looking to reinvent the wheel here. Dont get me wrong, circuit design, etching pcbs and reflowing smt chips is fun, but im looking for a quick solution.
> 
> I was thinking 4x USB cig chargers all paralleled up and run off a 2A 5V dc supply.
> Then print a housing for the usb chargers.
> ...


 
awesome idea @AtomicFruit 
there is a real need for this and im sure many guys will opt for this


----------



## AtomicFruit (18/9/14)

Im going to print AtomicFruit Custom Vape stations/stands/etc for our customers.

Theres nothing quite like something that fits properly 


G


----------



## RATZ (18/9/14)

That vape station awesome. I may do similar once I have My milling machine finally set up.

@AtomicFruit I do have a very good regulated power supply circuit that I am currently using a a car USB charger. It takes 8-28V input and drops it to 5V. Built on a stripboard it is only 1cmx3cm. I'll scratch for the diagram. I'm thinking to make a proper pcb version anyway. 12V power supplies are a lot easier to come by.


----------

